#ubuntu-zh 2011-11-18
<chinaxnccm> ??
<chinaxnccm> someone here?
#ubuntu-zh 2012-11-13
<CloudFStrife> whois
#ubuntu-zh 2012-11-17
<steelblue> hello there.
<steelblue> ubuntulog2: hello.
#ubuntu-zh 2013-11-15
<chispark_> 有人嗎？？
